# Western 1000, first timer questions



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

hey guys, i just got her all up and running and after the first 5,000lbs i got a few questions. 


1- do you need to start the spinner with a boost?..if i try to start half speed it always gives me the 6 flash jam code..

2- seems to me the motor is underpowered for #1 bagged rock salt..jams quite a bit..comments?

3- vibrators, comments and pics?.. mounting locations?... 


any other words of wisdom are appreciated, first spreader i have ever owned...and for 1350 i'm a little disappointed...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

ON mine I have to push the button to boost to start the motor. I have not had any problems running ice melt, kitty litter or oil dry through mine. Have not needed a vibrator yet. I did try wet sand and it would not go through. Not sure a vibrator would have helped it go through either. Just try to make sure whatever you put in it is dry. Good Luck


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes you must use the boost to start off.

I have never had a problem with mine unless I over loaded it which was my own fault.

After the second year the set screw on the pulley came loose under the housing but that was a quick and cost free fix.
Even tho I did think it was the belt at the time when it happened.

Keep the under bearing greased well and if you have run 5k pounds already I would lift off the housing inside and grease the top bearing as well.

The motor is the same motor that is in the 2000 it just has a smaller hopper and no brake light.

I have a swing mount on mine. 
It is on all winter but I can use my tailgate if need be while I am out. 

That $1350 or whatever you spent will be or should be gained back within 2 years.

I not only get more per hour now but I have also been working more.
Like the recent ice storms up here.

Saw a lot of guys driving around with just a blade on looking like someone just peed in their cornflakes. 
But I was making money smiling like a fool.

A cold wet fool but eh it was worth it. payup


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

REAPER;461584 said:


> After the second year the set screw on the pulley came loose under the housing but that was a quick and cost free fix.
> Even tho I did think it was the belt at the time when it happened.
> 
> I have a swing mount on mine.
> ...


i hear you on the cold wet fool...i have made back at least 70% of it already in salt only hours...

wish i could have gotten a swing away, but with a cap i could not mount the brackets..and had no interest in drilling my bumper...but climbing into bed under cap window over tailgate..SUCKS!!!!!!!  but my salt is always nice and dry and i am out of element while loading... 

as for the belt....i thought it was direct drive... 

one more question.....how the hell you guys with hitch mount moving yours around??? i need to build a rack that a hand truck can move so i can load and remove this thing by myself...

how about jamming up with 1 rock salt...at half speed....seems easy to jam mine...anything i should look for??..clean dry bagged material...


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I run bulk Magic salt in my 1000. I have a Z80 Karrier vibrator on mine. It doesn't throw Magic as far as #1 bagged rock salt, but still performs well. 

As far as operation, I just push the button and it has yet to ever jam or let me down. Salt makes a difference keeping the loballers out of my accounts. 

The viberator is mounted on the tailgate side of the hopper and wired thru the factory harness. I use a relay and a switch, with a hot wire to the spreader and use the ground from the spreader motor. It still leaves a second lead wire for job lights or strobes and doesn't require a second plug in.

I run bulk Magic because I end up having the benefit of up-selling the Premium Ice melt to customers at the price of bagged rock salt....and have the benefits that go along with Magic! payup


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well...my 2 wires that came in the harness are wired to..

1-parking lights for l-plate light and markers on spreader..but i could just tie this into a 7 pin and plug into my hitch ...to free up a wire...
2-led flashers on spreader with 2 tractor lights .

so i am thinking of tieing into the led wire cuz i only run those while i am spreading...but vibe will run whole time i am spreading..

any pics of the karrier??? and how are you using the vibe?..constant or intermitent..


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

mine is the fisher version of yours, the only two times it has had a jam is once I put wet salt in it (a vibrator would help with that) and the other time in 4 years I had a problem the set screw on the pully belt (yes it does have a belt) got loose.

spray fluid film all over the bottom of your spinner shaft. I neglected mine somewhat and this year I spent 3 hours drilling grinding and cutting the bottom bearing off the shaft so I could put a new one on. Funny thing is since I put the new one on this year its so quite I have to look in the mirror to see if salt is flying

if you only use dry bagged rock salt you can load 11 at a time and have no problem.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Grn Mtn;461823 said:


> if you only use dry bagged rock salt you can load 11 at a time and have no problem.


amen to that.....i already found that out.. 

and my bearings are watched carefully....this vibe has me interested...i am going to pull off cover and check belt tonight


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Dissociative;461825 said:


> amen to that.....i already found that out..
> 
> and my bearings are watched carefully....this vibe has me interested...i am going to pull off cover and check belt tonight


its not the belt but the set screw just under the pully, you really have to get at a weird angle to adjust it.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

been running a 1000 for a few years and really like it. considering getting another. have a 500 too. 
as has been said, only load dry product and only as much as you will use immediately or it will likely jam. it would be worth putting in a screen of some sort to keep chunks out for certain. 
we have the same vibrator on it as on our 8' flink v-box and it definitely helps out. vibe is wired seperate with a toggle under the controller. emptying the 1000 out when it jams bad sucks cause its so deep and holds so much. 

i usually put in about a dozen 50# bags of miracle melt from sam's and run it slow plus burst on occassion for big areas. i don't start it on burst but sometimes it will free a jam with a press of the button. usually turning the spiner by hand will free it up.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

anyone got pics of the vibe?...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

matt-max;462189 said:


> ....i usually put in about a dozen 50# bags of miracle melt from sam's and run it slow plus burst on occassion for big areas. i don't start it on burst but sometimes it will free a jam with a press of the button. usually turning the spiner by hand will free it up.


a dozen stuff must be falling out the sides shoehorning in the extra bag

I may be wrong but I believe the variable speed controllers automatically pulse full blast on start up.

the only time I had to manually start the spinner by hand is when the set screw started to loosen up, so I would check that if I were you.

I'm impressed with your self control, under a 100 posts and been on since the near begining:salute:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Dissociative;461530 said:


> hey guys, i just got her all up and running and after the first 5,000lbs i got a few questions.
> 
> 1- do you need to start the spinner with a boost?..if i try to start half speed it always gives me the 6 flash jam code..
> 
> ...


I don't know about the new 1000's but my 2002 1000's has never jamed with #1 bagged rock salt...it will only stop spreading when it has clumps..and it still keeps spining it just doesn't flow thru...and is the "Boost" the older Blast button?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Grn Mtn;463644 said:


> a dozen stuff must be falling out the sides shoehorning in the extra bag
> 
> I may be wrong but I believe the variable speed controllers automatically pulse full blast on start up.
> 
> ...


I can put 14 50lb bags of morton salt in mine and 8 80lb bags and it has never had a problem spreading it..xysport


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

matt-max;462189 said:


> been running a 1000 for a few years and really like it. considering getting another. have a 500 too.
> as has been said, only load dry product and only as much as you will use immediately or it will likely jam. it would be worth putting in a screen of some sort to keep chunks out for certain.
> we have the same vibrator on it as on our 8' flink v-box and it definitely helps out. vibe is wired seperate with a toggle under the controller. emptying the 1000 out when it jams bad sucks cause its so deep and holds so much.
> 
> i usually put in about a dozen 50# bags of miracle melt from sam's and run it slow plus burst on occassion for big areas. i don't start it on burst but sometimes it will free a jam with a press of the button. usually turning the spiner by hand will free it up.


if you want a screen i'll sell you the one western sell's...But i dont even use it...the salt takes so long to flow i hate it..but if you want it ill sell you it..let me know..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i have the mesh screen..about 1" holes in it..but thanks anyway....it goes on the top....is your the same thing?...my salt goes right through it

and yeah...7 years and 28 posts.....wow....

checked my belt...all good....problem is i get the red flashing light sometimes...which means overloading the motor...don't know how it does that on 1 rock...but it does...

i think your right that it bursts the motor on start up....it's the same button...start/burst ..but if i don;t hold it for 2-3 seconds...the spinner stops and it says overload...and really doesn't like to spin anywhere under half speed...

could i have possibly gotten a bad/weak motor?? seems like if i am not balls out full blast i have problems...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

and where is the set screw? i didn't see one by the belt....that bolt by the spinner?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

When you lift off the housing to expose the motor and pulley look at the center of the pulley where the shaft is.

Look for the side of it that is ground down to flat.

That is where the set screw tightens against.

The set screw itself is threaded through the inner part of the pulley right behind that flat spot. Or at least it should be. If it is not then turn your shaft until it is then tighten.


Just for the record.

This morning I was able to put 12 bags in my 1000.

Shoehorning is right though.
After the 6th bag you have to reach inside and tuck the salt under the motor plate and after the 10th and 11th bag you have to tuck it under the edge and around the corners as there is some space under that lip and tuck it around the motor housing.
After the 12th bag I had to smooth it over the top of the housing and pat it some around the edges and then i could put the top on. 

It was a tight fit and the extra time it took to tuck it around the corners and under the motor housing made it not worth the effort.

Plus I figured the limit according to the book is 400 pounds.

10 bags is pushing the motor specs.
11 is for sure over doing it.
12 it is packed in there but it did not jam up.

I most times will run 10 at a time if the lot calls for multiple bags/loads.
I really don't want to be spending money on a new motor for over loading all the while knowing it is my fault when it broke down.
Which it will eventually if it is always being over loaded.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*A Most Intelligent Reply*



REAPER;465464 said:


> When you lift off the housing to expose the motor and pulley look at the center of the pulley where the shaft is.
> 
> Look for the side of it that is ground down to flat.
> 
> ...


The only thing that would have made this post perfect would have been a picture diagram:bluebounc I nominate this reply as the best post of the month. A most informative piece of writing. Explanations of right and wrong, quotes of do's and don'ts....
you are the man Reaper


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well, i have never gone over 10 bags....mostly it's 3-7 for me


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

REAPER;465464 said:


> When you lift off the housing to expose the motor and pulley look at the center of the pulley where the shaft is.
> 
> Look for the side of it that is ground down to flat.
> 
> ...


IM SURE THAT WAS 50LB BAGS AND NOT 80LB BAGS.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

02DURAMAX;465971 said:


> IM SURE THAT WAS 50LB BAGS AND NOT 80LB BAGS.


Yes 50 pounders.

I'm to old to be wrestling the 80#'s.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

REAPER;466258 said:


> Yes 50 pounders.
> 
> I'm to old to be wrestling the 80#'s.


AND I HATE MESSING WITH THE LITTLE 50LB BAGS.....LOL


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

mine have been 50 thus far...screw 80..reminds me of cement


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Dissociative;466304 said:


> mine have been 50 thus far...screw 80..reminds me of cement


i just hate taking twice the time to load..


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got the 2000 swingaway and I've never had a jam only when a salt bag was left in there and i forgot, usually i only put 5) 88# (40kg) bags in there and has never had a problem, it might hesitate if i drive around with the salt in there and it packs down... i just load for each job then im not dropping salt along the way ethier...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

After much work and many many tons of salt I figured a way to fit 14 bags in the spreader.

Leave the top off!

View attachment 34656


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

thats a lot of salt...i do 11 bags..550 in mine all the time..

and i found out why it jams thanks to REAPER...check the western low on power thread if interested..it's a new auger thats the problem...western part number 29995 is the older auger...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57021


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Something neither auger will let go through.
3 inch coarse threaded bolt.

This was in a bag of salt.
Took me about 30 mins to dig out. It was loaded with salt at the time.

Wire cutter's and a few yanks and turns on the spinner and it came out.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

used mine last night and personally I hate it. jammed up on me a lot, salt packed in when I was driving and for some lots its just too small. I was going to go with the 2000 but Im glad I didnt. One thing i can say though is for a little electric motor it throws salt pretty damn far and fast


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

DirtyJerzey;515806 said:


> used mine last night and personally I hate it. jammed up on me a lot, salt packed in when I was driving and for some lots its just too small. I was going to go with the 2000 but Im glad I didnt. One thing i can say though is for a little electric motor it throws salt pretty damn far and fast


Is your's new?

Do you have the old style auger?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

man..i got some salt from Home Defect and it was like table salt it was so fine!!! what crap....prolly would have been perfect for the newer style auger, but the high flow really didn't perfrom well with the small grained stuff...

same yellow bag ice-away...2 different suppliers yield 2 completely different products...3/8th grain size to 1/8th if i was lucky...2 skids of mostly powdered salt...arrrrg... 

WHY DOESN'T WESTERN HAVE A FLOW CONTROL LIKE THE BOSS UNIT?? my buddys small boss spreader has a flow adjuster.....no more auger problems!!!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

next year vboxwesport


----------

